# Solved: My dear battery



## SkullPirate21

I was on holidays. I used my LG GD510 phone (yes i know its old, its not android btw the phone's from 2008!) when suddenly my battery died! I tried charging it and it worked, but for another hour. Normally they run up to 2 to 3 hours, but this one max. runs 1 hour!  I'm really  about it, this is what the phone looks like:
http://www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2009/09/lg-gd510-packshot-solar.jpg
Please help, i would appreciate it!


----------



## Triple6

You probably need a new battery, 6 years is a very long time for a battery and it has probably failed. Even 2 to 3 hours is horrible. You can buy cheap batteries on Amazon and eBay.


----------



## SkullPirate21

The battery has been replaced in 2013.


----------



## Triple6

While that was an important piece of information you left out I still suspect the battery is faulty. Did the battery last longer when you first got it?


----------



## SkullPirate21

Actually yes it did, around 5 hours.


----------



## TerryNet

While I didn't always follow my own advice , it's advisable to replace the phone rather than the battery when the phone is more than a couple years old.


----------



## SkullPirate21

Okay thanks  i was actually going to replace it but needed to get some expert opinion


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome.  I'm not an expert on this, Rob certainly knows a lot more; but I can testify that I replaced the battery in two aging cell phones and both times regretted that action, as the batteries did not last long.


----------

